# Iseki TU 1700 Eletronic fuel pump



## RED1968CHEVY (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a Iseki TU 1700, pretty sure the electronic fuel pump is shot! As most of you that own these type of tractors probably know, some parts are hard to find. I have found a dealer that says he can get this part at around $ 300. I realize limited supply, supply and demand...they have it and I need it. My question is, does anyone know if this is a low pressure pump and what psi ? Could I use a universal pump that's rated for the same psi at a fraction of the cost? Thanks and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Go to NAPA and get the 1982 ISUZU I-MARK 1.8L L4 DIESEL Electric Fuel Pump. About $50.

All they are is a transfer pump to lift the fuel to the injection pump. Your tractor uses an Isuzu diesel engine.


----------



## RED1968CHEVY (Mar 15, 2016)

Thank you for your help! I'll post again next week when I get time to put it on.


----------



## RED1968CHEVY (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello everyone! I got my tractor up and running again. I went on EBAY and found a new universal electronic fuel pump (4 - 7 psi) for $ 10. I put it on it's running like a champ! I appreciate the reply and if this pump doesn't hold up I'm off to NAPA. Thanks again


----------

